
Tech overkill destroyed the loveliest, liveliest city on the West Coast - spossy
http://www.independent.ie/business/technology/news/tech-overkill-destroyed-the-loveliest-liveliest-city-on-the-west-coast-31541735.html
======
georgeecollins
I am a fifth generation Californian, I was born there, my Dad was born there,
my Mom and her mom were born in Oakland.. I don't live in San Francisco
anymore, although my sister still does.

There was something really special about San Francisco, that I imagine was
like New Orleans, that has kind of just gone away. It is still very pretty and
a nice place to live.

I am glad the tech industry is so successful. I encourage everyone on this
forum to move to California and do really well. Let's make it the richest,
most forward thinking, most progressive place on the planet. Things change and
I can accept that.

------
nailer
You could write the same thing about Deadheads fifty years ago, or gold miners
a century ago.

------
m0llusk
Making room for newcomers is what made cities in the first place. This
situation is an unexpected problem and we need to fix this.

